# Pit Barrel Fail and fail and fail and fail



## cuddyk (Jul 11, 2022)

Hi Smokers!  I've been smoking for years and get great results from my smokin-it 3 electric and MB gas...but for the life of me I can't get anything edible out of the Pit Barrel. I've followed all directions to a T, monitored temps and experimented with vent settings and how many briquettes to light first...but my ribs come out charred, dry and un-servable every time. I had to throw 4 racks away last weekend and I'm about to throw the PBC away, too. I know there are tons of great reviews for this thing, so is there something I'm missing? Or is this the smoking equivalent of the emperor's new clothes?


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 12, 2022)

Here's some threads I found . Might be something helpful in there . 
I don't have a barrel smoker , but sounds like air flow / fire condition . Someone that knows will be along to help you . 






						PIT BARREL COOKER
					

Folks Noah over at PIT BARREL COOKERS sent me my PIT BARREL and man I love this new cooker. This is a rock solid cooker that you load light hang your meat in put the cover on and walk away. I cant tell ya how juicy the meat turns out. I am very impressed with it. Now I got 3 other Smokers that...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				









						PIT BARREL COOKER -Something ain't right
					

Per their website, The PBC has 1000 very positive reviews (4 stars and up.) That is why I purchased mine. 10 out of 10 times, I have pulled cringe worthy meat out the PBC. If I am being fair... it all was horrible.   The reason I have the PBC is because my Kamado Joe Cracked. I could go on a...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## Marknmd (Jul 12, 2022)

"experimented with vent settings"

I don't think you're supposed to experiment with the vent settings.  Maybe that's the problem.  You have to know your elevation above sea level and then set the intake accordingly.  









						Pit Barrel 18.5-inch Cooker Review
					

You'll be flabbergasted as you create one perfectly smoked delicacy after another with little more effort than preparation. This AmazingRibs.com Platinum Medal winner is $350 delivered to your door. Pop it out of the box and start SMOKIN! Pit Barrel Cooker is one of the more impressive products...



					amazingribs.com
				




Good luck


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 12, 2022)

thirdeye
 has a fair amount of barrel experience. Reach out to him if he doesn't see this thread


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 12, 2022)

I've never smoked on a barrel cooker, but it looks like it would be similar to a WSM. Look up the minion method and see if you think it would work for your cooker. 

Chris


----------



## DougE (Jul 12, 2022)

Rick, 

 BGKYSmoker
 has an OKJ Bronco barrel smoker and may be of some help.


----------



## Colin1230 (Jul 12, 2022)

Curiously watching this thread. PBC's interest me.


----------



## tx smoker (Jul 12, 2022)

I've never cooked on a barrel smoker but have been awed by some of the food I've seen done on them. Couple things though...first, please don't toss it just yet   Second, hang in there for a bit and see what sort of help comes along by way of the folks here. You've already gotten pointed in a couple different directions but some folks here know these things by heart. I can almost promise that somebody comes along and lends a helping hand. Once you get pointed in the right direction and already having experience smoking meat, you're likely going to be turning out some first class Q on that barrel very soon.

Robert


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 12, 2022)

Ribs. What type? Spares, BB, or beef?

Charred. Are they black and crispy? Or black and creosote tasting?

Dry. What chamber temp and how long smoked?


----------



## cuddyk (Jul 12, 2022)

Thanks, guys. I started by following PBC's instructions on their website and videos precisely. Number of coals in the starter, using their chimney, duration of starting before spreading, setting the vent for altitude, making sure there were no leaks around the lid, etc. On the first few cooks, the temp got to 375 and never settled down. I experimented with small changes to the vent and was able to get one cook to stabilize between 250-300. That temp window hasn't happened again since, even though nothing in the lighting process or setup changed. And when I say I've. been precise...I mean to the point of hand counting coals and using a stopwatch on the starting process. My guess is that the weather / wind plays a big role.  Even on that one cook, the ribs (baby backs) closest to the coal basket were petrified, and the bark was charred. I don't use a lot of sugar in my rub, but it definitely seemed as if the sugar burnt.  I did about 10 cooks at roughly 900 feet elevation...with nothing delicious resulting. I have since moved to Utah and just under 6,000 feet. I've done 5 cooks with St. Louis ribs (including some test ones to make sure the vent was set correctly, but the results are the same. Cook times between 3 and 5 hours. As I mentioned, I'm not new to smoking, so I'm a bit baffled as to how my results are so different than the raves I hear from others. I'm definitely not above thinking it's on me, however ;).  Any help is appreciated.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 12, 2022)

I'm thinking instead of setting the intake vent at a predetermined spot...  go ahead and close it down...  lots of times it has to be just about closed down all the way (1/16" - 1/8") to keep temps down low enough...

have you closed it down all the way to see if the fire will go out (leaving top vent open) ??


----------



## cuddyk (Jul 12, 2022)

Thanks. Yep. when I close the vent I can't get the temp above 200. Especially here at 6000 feet. But temp is only part of the issue. On that one cook where the temp was ok, the ribs closest to the coals were petrified and the rub was carbonized. I even tried a trick I saw on youtube where someone used two hooks and rotated the ribs mid cook. Just seems like way too much work for a cooker that's supposed to be set-and-forget, with food that doesn't taste great.


----------



## radioguy (Jul 12, 2022)

I absolutely love my PBC jr for ribs.  This cooker is designed to run at 275F once you dial it in.  I ignored the directions and run  pit IQ 110 controller, this makes a world of difference.





						New Pit Barrel Smoker PBC
					

I was looking for a new smoker / cooker that I could easily take with me on camping trips.  I did my research and bought a Pit Barrel Junior.  This is a smaller version that would be perfect for the wife and I while traveling.  I wanted to include a Pitmaster IQ 110 temp controller.  I have used...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				









						Pork Belly Cubano Sandwich's for dinner
					

I like a good Cubano sandwich, always in search to try sandwiches.  I read a post last week by FishandBeer where he made a pork belly in the cuban style.  Cuban Melts  I happen to have a belly in the freezer so I'm going to do some cuban style sandwiches for dinner tonight.  this evening.  Radio...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




RG


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 12, 2022)

Is there any kind of heat deflector/waterpan between the heat and the food ?? Or is food directly over the coals ??


----------



## cuddyk (Jul 12, 2022)

food is directly over the coals. The manufacturer says that convection keeps the ones closest to the fire from overcooking, but that hasn't been my experience. Using the IQ 110 is interesting. So...do you seal off all other air sources and let the 100 hold at 275?


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 12, 2022)

I've read the PBC lighting instructions. Lighting 20-40 coals will give you a "fast" and hot fire. The WSM gives the same instructions. IMO, both recommend an excessive amount of hot charcoal briquettes.

The PBC instructions say "start cooking immediately" after adding the hot coals. The WSM instructions say something similar. Both recommendations are total horse piles, IMO.

I stopped reading at this point and never got to their recommendation for adding wood chunks (I couldn't find it, actually). Everything I read online says to add the wood chunks on top of the cold charcoal. Bury them instead to allow the wood to preheat and carbonize cleanly.

The major error in both the PBC and the WSM instructions is making the device seem quick and easy. Since when is "quick" a word associated with smoking? Easy? Absolutely, but NEVER quick.

Since you experimented with the vent settings, try this on for size, or sell your PBC to me for a fraction of what you paid.
1. Wood chunks first in the charcoal basket.
2. Fill the basket with cold charcoal.
3. Only light 8-10 briquettes in your chimney.
4. Set the bottom vent at 1/4 to 1/2 the opening for your altitude.
5. Add the hot briquettes to the pile on the opposite side of the bottom vent.
6. WALK AWAY FROM THE SMOKER FOR AN HOUR OR MORE.
7. Monitor a slow rise in the chamber temp and let it stabilize.
8. Add the meat.
9. Don't make ANY adjustments when the chamber temp drops with the addition of the meat. The colder meat acts like a heat sponge, absorbing heat energy. The fire is still burning EXACTLY like it was.
10. Once the meat warms in an hour or two, if the chamber temp starts to rise beyond your target, close the lower vent slightly, like 1/4 inch. If it doesn't reach your target temp, open it no more than the same amount. Then wait 20 minutes for the temp to move and stabilize.

A slow fire will give you better results than a fast one. Hey, what have you got to lose?


----------



## cuddyk (Jul 12, 2022)

Thanks 

 noboundaries
! Will definitely give this a shot!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 12, 2022)

I'll agree with 

 noboundaries
 to a point...  I didn't know the instructions say to light that many coals to start with...  YES...  That's way to many...  It's much easier to bring temps up than it is to bring them down (as you have experienced already)...  

I open vents wide open when starting to bring temps up...  Start closing them down when temps get 25 degrees from where you want to be... Close down to a quarter of an inch or so and see if temps start to slow down on the climb ... Then adjust with minuet adjustments to get to desired temp .. as stated above... 10-20 minutes between adjustments ...


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 12, 2022)

One more comment. I've used my WSM like a PBC; no heat deflector. It worked fine as long as I rotated the lid once an hour to even out the heat flow. 

A relative has a homemade PBC he made out of an old Weber Kettle (Kettle bottom, 24-inch tall stainless steel sheet welded into a barrel, Kettle top, holes drilled in the barrel for rebar, ribs hung on meat hooks).  He uses it for backyard parties. One guess how he starts his fire.


----------



## Murdy (Jul 12, 2022)

I have a OKJ Bronco that I've only cooked on a couple times, so no expert.  With that caveat, what are you using for a thermometer and do you know its accurate.  Where are you getting a reading from?  I hand a probe from a Maverick thermometer right in the middle of the barrel.


----------



## cuddyk (Jul 12, 2022)

Hi. I'm using a Vauno digital thermometer with probe...great unit


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 12, 2022)

cuddyk said:


> Hi. I'm using a Vauno digital thermometer with probe...great unit



Curious if you have calibrated said thermometer in boiling water ?


----------



## cuddyk (Jul 12, 2022)

Yep. right on the money. And works great on my SI3 and MB30.


----------



## radioguy (Jul 13, 2022)

cuddyk said:


> food is directly over the coals. The manufacturer says that convection keeps the ones closest to the fire from overcooking, but that hasn't been my experience. Using the IQ 110 is interesting. So...do you seal off all other air sources and let the 100 hold at 275?


The vent outlet are the holes used by the re-bar hangers.  I put briquettes and wood chunks all throughout the basket.  I use a 3" piece of pipe to keep a void for lighting.  I try to pack the charcoal in tight.  To light I'll put 4-5 lit coals in the pipe.  I then set the basket in the barrel and remove the pipe with tongs.  I usually cook at 265/275F.  It will be up to temp in 15-30 minutes depending on wind.  I bought  an adjustable vent for the lid but did not need it.  A full basket will last 6-7 hours.  Ive only had to restack the fire once, as I had a brisket that needed 9 hours.  

RG


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 13, 2022)

Here is what you need to do for great results.

1. Dont use lump, gets way too hot.
2. Burn your coals until all the dirty smoke is gone. This can take from 45 mins to an hour.
3. Do you have a heat deflector? If so use it.
4. Dont add new coals to the already hot coals, use a chimney to get coals going then add.
5. Are you using wood in the PB? If so use small chunks, not whole splits.
6. Dont rely on the dial temp, use a pit temp digital probe.
7. Vents. Not sure how the PB is vented but make sure if top vent that its full open. Bottom vents are for air flow adjust. On my OKJ Bronco i adjust the side vent, top open full.


----------



## thirdeye (Jul 13, 2022)

The links provided from 

 chopsaw
 , 

 Marknmd
 and 

 radioguy
 are good ones.  I have only seen a Pit Barrel cooker in action a few times, and it was the earlier version. Most of the comments I've read about them have been positive. *However,* *I have never cooked on one*.   But.... I've cooked on drums for over 15 years and they are super simple to use, and I really like the "Grandpa smells and flavor" as Danny Gaulden referred to it in his review of the original BDS. I have taller BDS's but the drum simplicity is all the same. 

I'll be glad to toss out some ideas:  *First,* I do not fully understand the _*"set the vent to your altitude"*_ option of the Pit Barrel.  I mean, it sounds very convenient if you are able to locate the sweet spot, and that design is one of the selling points of this cooker.... but from experience, drums are very responsive to small changes in lower vent settings. I live at 5400', so not too far off from your elevation at 6000'.  *Second,*  nobody I know starts their drums by using a charcoal chimney or counting briquettes .  Rather we use a weed burner or a Map-Pro torch, then reach in and light a spot about the size of a grapefruit or softball dead center of the charcoal basket.  I leave the lid ajar for a few minutes, then put it in place.  I'll close down my lower vents then the pit temp reaches 50° or 60° below my target pit temp. Then make lower and upper vent adjustments to catch the pit temp I'm after. 

I do use a wiggle rod if for some reason my bed of coals is not performing.


----------



## Marknmd (Jul 13, 2022)

I was keeping this to myself, but I agree with thirdeye, I don't understand the "set the vent to your attitude" strategy either.  That means you give up control and have no ability to cook higher or lower than ... what?  275 F?  That is just weird to me.  I did research the PBC when I was looking for a drum, and I deliberately chose the OKJ Bronco over the PBC for just that reason.  I also had a friend looking at the PBC and pointed out the weirdness of giving up control and being forced to cook at their given temp.  

When I light my Bronco, I deliberately load it up with more fuel than I need.  I even have a 32-hour basket I can use if I want.  It'll hold an entire Kingsford blue bag.  Load it up with charcoal/lump and some wood chunks.  I make a divot in the middle.  I light ten (10) kingsford charcoal briquets in a chimney and then carefully place them dead center in the divot in the charcoal basket.  That's just my method.  I almost always use the heat deflector.  Sometimes I'll use a water pan over the charcoal/lump/chunks, sometimes not.  Add food.  Add temp probes.  Close lid.  Chimney wide open.  Wait.  As temp rises, narrow intake opening.  Adjust as necessary during the cook to whatever temp or temps I choose.  Very stable.  And it's tight.  There are no leaks anywhere.  Cooks like a dream.  When I'm done, food is tender and moist.  Close it down.  My unburned charcoal and chunks are there in the basket ready to go next time.  

I know the above isn't very helpful but I keep thinking there must be something fundamentally wrong - either with the process or with the unit itself.  Is it possible there is a leak somewhere down low that's sucking oxygen in and you don't know it?  Is there a cracked weld somewhere?  What about the intake control plate?  Is it loose?  

Here is a popular youtuber cooking ribs on his PBC for the first time.  He says he's done ribs on at least half a dozen different smokers and "these are the best ribs" he's cooked.  



Good luck


----------



## thirdeye (Jul 13, 2022)

Marknmd said:


> I was keeping this to myself, but I agree with thirdeye, I don't understand the "set the vent to your attitude" strategy either. That means you give up control and have no ability to cook higher or lower than ... what? 275 F? That is just weird to me.


Well, this is a manufacturer designed convenience in order to shorten the learning curve for the cook. I do cook a lot of things in the 275° range (+/- 25°) so that is an okay temp.  I guess the bottom line is matching a cooker to your likes and skill level, but drums are pretty easy to master.  


Marknmd said:


> That's just my method. I almost always use the heat deflector. Sometimes I'll use a water pan over the charcoal/lump/chunks, sometimes not.


I sometimes use a water pan on the cooking grate, either a tin can, or a narrow but deep foil pan. I don't have a heat deflector, but Hunsaker drums have a snazzy vortex for their charcoal basket, and an adjustable rack system.  Personally I really like the flavor bombs of fat dripping on the coals, like old school open pit BBQ.  But, I will use a deep dish pizza pan for a drip pan when smoking 6 or 8 fatties.  This can prevent a grease fire, which is always a bad deal in a drum.


----------



## Marknmd (Jul 13, 2022)

thirdeye said:


> I don't have a heat deflector, but Hunsaker drums have a snazzy vortex for their charcoal basket, and an adjustable rack system.


Vortex for the charcoal basket?  I will have to look into that.  I actually use adjustable stainless steel cake mold rings which I install at staggered heights and diameters in the drum basket.  Works sort of like the snake method but vertical and in concentric rings which keeps the lit coals from bleeding to the side too quickly.  I do have a vortex, but I use it with my Weber.


----------



## Floriduh (Jul 14, 2022)

I gave up and bought a komado. Hope you get the thing figured out.


----------



## JCAP (Jul 14, 2022)

Tons of great advice here already so I don't have much to add. I used to have the 18'' PBC which I liked, but the instructions about vent settings and lighting are way off. I tried all kinds of things to monitor and control temps but eventually decided not to care too much and just let everything cook at the preferred temp. I lit 10 briqs and added them to the middle of the charcoal. This kept me around 285-300 usually and if things were really getting hot, I'd foil one or two of the rebar holes. I never really was much into the hanging portion of the PBC. 

It's a fun cooker but it really is just set and forget. Let it cruise at the temp it gets to and be prepared for the food to be done much sooner. It's magic for chicken.


----------



## cuddyk (Jul 17, 2022)

SUCCESS! Well, cook-wise. Following the advice in this thread (especially from 

 noboundaries
), I put some hickory chunks on the bottom of the basket, then filled with briquettes. I put 12 in the chimney and let em get good and hot, then spread them opposite the lower vent, which I closed to half the recommended setting for my altitude (6K). I let the PBC come up to temp and it stabilized between 245-255. Two racks of STL ribs went on and 4.5 hours later they were done. Juicy, tender, no petrification of the rub. See pics. That's the great news. Now for the rub (see what I did there?). I didn't like the taste. Way more charcoal-y than smoky. My daughter didn't care for it either, though my wife liked it. Now, if anyone has suggestions for how to up the smokiness, I'm all ears...but I suspect the very design of suspending the meat over the briquettes means that drippings will create a "charcoal steam bath". So...I may still be selling this for pennies on the dollar after all ;)


----------



## 912smoker (Jul 17, 2022)

Glad you got the fire issues under control and they look good to me.
Can you just put them on the grate instead of hanging?

Keith


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 17, 2022)

cuddyk said:


> I didn't like the taste. Way more charcoal-y than smoky. My daughter didn't care for it either, though my wife liked it.


What charcoal briquette brand did you use? If it started with a K, that's an easy fix.


----------



## cuddyk (Jul 18, 2022)

Yep. Plain ole kingsford blue. Didn’t taste any of my hickory chunks at all…though I did smell them and see TBS during the cook. As the cook progressed, the “charcoal smoke” which is thicker and smelled different, seemed to overtake the TBS. I guess the next experiment will be hardwood lump…


----------



## thirdeye (Jul 18, 2022)

cuddyk said:


> As the cook progressed, the “charcoal smoke” which is thicker and smelled different, seemed to overtake the TBS.


With drums, you will see TBS before you put your meat on, in fact that's the signal to put the meat on.  However, the flavor bombs of fat dripping into the coals create white smoke.  It won't be super heavy, but it will not be as light as smoke from other cookers. Here is an example.





You can mix some chips or pellets into your charcoal, this will make for a gentle smoke during the cook.


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 18, 2022)

cuddyk said:


> Yep. Plain ole kingsford blue.



I have tested charcoal pre-pandemic. The acrid smell of K-blue adds a flavor element many like and associate with charcoal cooking. Many others do not like it. 

I have not bought any charcoal in more than two years due to the supply of Royal Oak briquettes I had on hand. I've heard and read rumors that RO's pandemic/post pandemic charcoal has changed due to wood supply issues. I cannot confirm that as fact. 

The only briquette brand I'd personally trust right now is B&B. It is available at Ace Hardware.


----------

